# Question For Eglin Dog Hunters



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I deer hunt on private land but have been looking around Eglin for pigs. I found lots of pig signs in a dog hunt area. 

How do you boys feel about people who still/stand hunt in those areas?

I don't want to turn this thread into a pissing match, just don't want to stir up trouble. I grew up dog hunting private land in Alabama and I remember how some of the guys thought.

Yes, I would shoot a nice buck if I saw it in that area.

Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

See my thread about this. It was enough stink to make me not want to still hunt the dog hunt areas. I was not about to share my deer if I shot one and did not feel like getting into an argument over it with some other hunter that thought I should.

And it's right out my back door basically. So it would be very close to my house which is why I considered it. But not anymore.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/eglin-info-125261/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> See my thread about this. It was enough stink to make me not want to still hunt the dog hunt areas. I was not about to share my deer if I shot one and did not feel like getting into an argument over it with some other hunter that thought I should.
> 
> And it's right out my back door basically. So it would be very close to my house which is why I considered it. But not anymore.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/eglin-info-125261/


Back in my dog hunting years it was expected if you killed a deer in front of a mans dog you shared the deer. If I killed a deer they would be welcome to all the meat, but I have no way of telling every dog hunter out there that before it actually happened.

Thanks for the link


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I still hunt the dog hunt areas all the time. Frankly, deer activity picks up when the dogs are in the woods, and they dont have to be running one for him to slip out and come by you. However, if I shot one in front of a mans dogs, I would split the meat with them if they wanted. That's how we did it when I was a kid, and half the time the other party was fine with you keeping the whole deer. Dog hunting and stand hunting are both about being in the right place at the right time, so if you kill one just offer half the meat up. Work together and there arent usually any problems.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, not ever dog hunted, I did not know that it was expected. Nothing against it. Just don't feel like sharing any of the meat. So I don't hunt dog areas for that reason.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

You can legally hunt it by stand or stalk, and there is certainly no regulations that say you have to share the meat. If you have a good spot by all means hunt it. Do not feel pressured by the dog hunters, I respect their ways but they break more rules than anyone it is almost impossible not to hunting that way. Their dogs run by me 2-3 miles away from the areas they are supposed to be so I have no sympathy. I respect them and would share meat if they asked, but certainly don't let them pressure you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

baldona523 said:


> You can legally hunt it by stand or stalk, and there is certainly no regulations that say you have to share the meat. If you have a good spot by all means hunt it. Do not feel pressured by the dog hunters, I respect their ways but they break more rules than anyone it is almost impossible not to hunting that way. Their dogs run by me 2-3 miles away from the areas they are supposed to be so I have no sympathy. I respect them and would share meat if they asked, but certainly don't let them pressure you.


Yes!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know there are good and bad hunters, who run dogs and still hunt. I just don't want to come back and have 4 flat tires.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What if your in a still hunt area and somebody's dog come through and you kill a deer in front of them there. Do you still offer up some meat


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> What if your in a still hunt area and somebody's dog come through and you kill a deer in front of them there. Do you still offer up some meat


This has happened to me. The hunters thanked me for catching their dogs, congratulated me on the kill and even helped me drag the deer out. We all went home happy. So back to the point.. no you dont have to but with all the help they gave me I did offer the meat from the deer. They would not take any were just as excited as I was that I killed one.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The dog hunters own the deer and the rights to the land no more than anyone else. If you were in a still hunt area and someone puts up a ladder stand, it is not like they own the rights to the area. Hunt the next tree over if they are not there first. It is all public land. 

Pigs I would hunt in the dog areas, but I would not hunt deer there after gun season starts from a tree stand in the dog areas. I am not saying you won't shoot something but I would just not recommend it. Drive down 85 at night after dog season opens and it is like a ghost town usually, but drive down over the summer before the season and you can count 30-40 deer regularly every night. Dogs running them has to change their habits up IMO.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I deer hunt on private land but have been looking around Eglin for pigs. I found lots of pig signs in a dog hunt area.
> 
> How do you boys feel about people who still/stand hunt in those areas?
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown: Why even bring this up. We are all hunters, and we all hunt differently. I prefer to drop the tailgate and TURN EM LOOSE!!! Hunt how you like to hunt. If u think u may have problems hunting a area, DON'T HUNT IT:thumbsup: I think this thread is just here to stir up people about dog hunting. I give this thread a big ole :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: Happy hunting HOWEVER u choose this weekend :thumbsup: GOD BLESS:thumbup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> :thumbdown: Why even bring this up. We are all hunters, and we all hunt differently. I prefer to drop the tailgate and TURN EM LOOSE!!! Hunt how you like to hunt. If u think u may have problems hunting a area, DON'T HUNT IT:thumbsup: I think this thread is just here to stir up people about dog hunting. I give this thread a big ole :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: Happy hunting HOWEVER u choose this weekend :thumbsup: GOD BLESS:thumbup:


Well you are wrong, and I really don't care what you think. I posted in a hopes that I gain an understanding of how the dog hunters feel about a guy going in an area before they turn their dogs lose. I don't have any problem with dog hunters. I just wanted to find a pig spot and not step on toes.

It's a shame you feel that way about me, I figured you knew enough about me to know I don't normally start threads to stir up anything.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are going to still hunt in a dog hunt area I would wear full body blaze orange and have a blaze orange helmet with a school bus strobe light on top....those idiots with the brown its down mentality will shoot at anything!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> What if your in a still hunt area and somebody's dog come through and you kill a deer in front of them there. Do you still offer up some meat


Legally you shouldnt take a deer being run by dogs in the still hunt area. :whistling:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

King Mike said:


> This has happened to me. The hunters thanked me for catching their dogs, congratulated me on the kill and even helped me drag the deer out. We all went home happy. So back to the point.. no you dont have to but with all the help they gave me I did offer the meat from the deer. They would not take any were just as excited as I was that I killed one.


They were excited that you were not reporting them for letting their dogs get into the still hunt area. Been there from both points of view.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

If you think there may be a problem you probably answered your own question. 99% of the dog hunters at eglin are good guys but you may run into that 1% that don't like you hunting there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hunters said:


> If you think there may be a problem you probably answered your own question. 99% of the dog hunters at eglin are good guys but you may run into that 1% that don't like you hunting there.


I wonder if certain groups hunt certain areas. If so, I may ride out there one day and meet the group hunting the area. Like I said, just looking to spice up my hunting season with hog hunting. I have only killed on hog in my life.

I know I can legally hunt the area, I just don't want to mess them up. I know they are limited to certain areas.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

I think thats your best bet there are a lot of hogs on eglin that are not in the dog areas check the areas near yellow river where you cant run dogs.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hoghunterx said:


> I think thats your best bet there are a lot of hogs on eglin that are not in the dog areas check the areas near yellow river where you cant run dogs.


 
Sure wish you could bait them up on Eglin.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

Scout areas that are wet.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

If youd like to meet my party in Eglin and kill the hogs in the area we wouldnt have a care in the world. Ill take you where they are. The hate for dog hunters is unparalleled. You guys that want to jack up a tree and hunt in the dog hunting area and then complain when dogs run by you are idiots. I dont know how many times my party has helped people drag out deer killed in front of our dogs by a still hunter in the dog area. Dont expect any courtesy if you kill it and just let the dogs run off. Any attempt to catch dogs at all is very much appreciated in the dog hunting community. Try it sometime, you may be rewarded. I know my party would extend many a helping hand.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Travis12Allen said:


> If youd like to meet my party in Eglin and kill the hogs in the area we wouldnt have a care in the world. Ill take you where they are. The hate for dog hunters is unparalleled. You guys that want to jack up a tree and hunt in the dog hunting area and then complain when dogs run by you are idiots. I dont know how many times my party has helped people drag out deer killed in front of our dogs by a still hunter in the dog area. Dont expect any courtesy if you kill it and just let the dogs run off. Any attempt to catch dogs at all is very much appreciated in the dog hunting community. Try it sometime, you may be rewarded. I know my party would extend many a helping hand.


Hey man, I grew up deer hunting with dogs and also raised some mighty fine **** hounds from pups. I love the sound of the chase and like I said, dog hunters have the right to hunt anywhere that is legal to them. I know what it is like to feed and care for dogs, spent many a night riding roads sick over losing a dog.

I killed my first deer in front of dogs and many deer after that in front of dogs.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Amen buddy.


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I wonder if certain groups hunt certain areas. If so, I may ride out there one day and meet the group hunting the area. Like I said, just looking to spice up my hunting season with hog hunting. I have only killed on hog in my life.
> 
> I know I can legally hunt the area, I just don't want to mess them up. I know they are limited to certain areas.



Most groups stick to certain areas, every year. Kind of passed down type of thing. Some are friendly as can be, show you a good spot to sit, ask if you want to join in on the hunt, etc. Some will just as soon flatten your tires while you're in the woods. 
You're on the right track in trying to meet them first, get an feeling on how they are. I'm in Niceville as well, pm me and I can point you in the right area with some groups as well as areas away from dogs.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

D_Shane said:


> Most groups stick to certain areas, every year. Kind of passed down type of thing. Some are friendly as can be, show you a good spot to sit, ask if you want to join in on the hunt, etc. Some will just as soon flatten your tires while you're in the woods.
> You're on the right track in trying to meet them first, get an feeling on how they are. I'm in Niceville as well, pm me and I can point you in the right area with some groups as well as areas away from dogs.


Thanks I will. the spot I want to hunt is down range road. Like I said in my original post I have private property I deer hunt on, I just want to try a my luck at a hog.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

This deer came from a dog hunting area at daylight on Friday. Saw another buck Thursday morning, but he was running. No dogs around, but did hear some good races. Hunt where you want and just enjoy the times outdoors


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

BuckWild said:


> This deer came from a dog hunting area at daylight on Friday. Saw another buck Thursday morning, but he was running. No dogs around, but did hear some good races. Hunt where you want and just enjoy the times outdoors


:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know this is a rookie question but how exactly does one go about sharing the meat with the dog hunters when in a dog hunting area? I would like to hunt the dog hunting units on eglin since thy are close to my house and would certainly share the meat just curious on how exactly that's done? Any inputs are appreciated!

Roll Tide


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

rolltide64 said:


> I know this is a rookie question but how exactly does one go about sharing the meat with the dog hunters when in a dog hunting area? I would like to hunt the dog hunting units on eglin since thy are close to my house and would certainly share the meat just curious on how exactly that's done? Any inputs are appreciated!
> 
> Roll Tide


You dont share the meat unless you kill the deer in front of dogs. but thats only if you wanna share it you dont have to its your deer. its just a respect kinda thing.


----------



## Bigchinook (Nov 20, 2012)

I mostly archery hunt even during gun season in a dog area. Have met several of the guys in the group and have nothing but good things to say about these guys. 

Last year I crippled a 6 pt during the late gun (using a gun), tracked for a couple hours, lost the blood. Driving home to get some water, ran into one of the guys I know on the road, told him the story. He gets on the radio and calls one of his buddies to bring a tracking dog over, hands me a bottle of water and says lets go find your deer. Soon, the whole group is involved in the tracking; posting up hunters, tracking the dog on the gps, etc. We did not find the deer, dog got on another track, but the display of sportsmanship displayed that day blew me away. I thanked them and deposited a case of their preferred beverage in a truck bed the next morning.

I have been out in the same area for 4-5 years hunting alongside with these guys, great dudes!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry you couldnt find your deer Chinook. Good post though.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

When I started this thread I was very sincere and just wanted to get along with everyone. Even though I don't own a hound anymore or dog hunt, the local dog hunters still feel the same way I did back in my Alabama dog hunting days. All they want is a few courteous action by the non dog hunters.

**Don't shoot my damn dog*! If you have never owned or loved a hound like a true dog hunter you don't know how they feel.

*If you shoot a deer in front of a dog, do your best to catch the dogs so the owner does not have to spend time searching. From my experience more hunting dogs get hit by cars or fall into a black hole after they get past the hunters or a deer is killed and no one catches them. I guess they use tracking collars these days, we did not have them back in my day.

Lots of tradition and fellowship with dog hunters. Something a still/stalk hunter does not enjoy these days.


----------

